# San Diego in mid April



## hotdogs (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi everybody,

I'm going to be in downtown San Diego in April (13th-17th, I think) and I'd like to charter a boat while I am there. Looking around online, however, I am finding that prices are a little higher than my humble budget can handle. I'm wondering if anybody has suggestions or advice on my situation.

What I am hoping to find is a boat in the 25-30' range for at least one full day of daysailing either in the harbor or outside it. If I can sleep on the boat, that is a bonus since it would permit me to save a substantial amount of money on a hotel room.

What have I found so far? If I want to take a boat for ~24 hours, the rates I am seeing are about $160 for a small keelboat (eg, Capri 22) and about $270 for a nice boat in the range I am looking for (eg, Catalina 270). Is this typical? I'd been told to expect high prices, but I'm trying to stretch my student dollars as far as I can.

Thanks!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The prices you quote sound about right for the 24hr, non-member charter fees. But if you sleep on the hook, think about the hotel cost you're saving...its a no brainer. If you do charter a boat and plan on sleeping aboard, google La Playa anchorage. It is in Shelter Island between two yachtclubs. It is very protected and calm with a nice quaint achorage type feel to it. Keep in mind that la playa is a weekend anchorage only, and you to call in for a permit, but its free.

My wife and I do the one day, sleep aboard, return to base charters frequently and love it. We're members at Marina Sailing, which is right there in Shelter Island across from La Playa Cove.

Let me know if you have any more Q's.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Whoops, I just realized your dates lie mid week. So la playa mightn't be the call.


----------

